# Cheap Chuff-Bachmann special?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, I gave up on the old PH Hobbies Board. While I could get it 'work'......the volume was so low only a little scale sized dude standing a 'scale' 2 feet away could hear it! So, I took the basic Bachmann board out of an old tender. and mounted it inside the tender with the 9v battery plugged in. Question: does it need an Off/On switch when not shuffing? Don't know if I'm drawing off the battery when the Shay contacts are not touching. A bad Chuff is better that no Chuff! (Ancient Proverb..feel free to quote!) Bill


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The old analog Bachmann board draws very little current when not making any sound so a battery will last years. 

You can make improvements to this board as well 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips4/bachmann_sound_tips.html


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Or maybe the Ram Track chuff board? 

Put the Small Scale Railway board in and you'll love it


----------



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

My loco sound has a cheap board with heaps of volume that you can alter. Also you can adjust the chuff start and the rate of chuff. Hit you search engine for mylocosound.com 
Regards from Andrew


----------

